# Goose or Gander?



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I have some Toulouse gesse and some Toulouse Canadian geese crosses. Are there any ways to tell the sex? Short of fighting with them to be flipped over and closely inspected? Is there a way to tell by looking at them?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

depends how old they are. If they are grown, the ganders should have a bigger bump on their bills....not sure how to describe it. Their bills go up their faces and "between the eyes". The ones with the huge bump between the eyes will be males. If they are babies...no clue. LOL


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

with out sexing them, you will need to wait until they mature enough to tell..


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Hmm well I guess I have to wait since no one is laying eggs. I know that my pilgrim is a male. But no funny business that I've witnessed. But it's really not the season for it.


----------

